# Finally made a web shooter



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, I finally found the time to make a web shooter. I used Scary Terrys design, but followed the twist that Hollyberry, Lotus and ScareFX did to simplify it. So thanks to you guys for posting your pics so I could steal, er, borrow your ideas. It helped a lot. I still need to clean up the gun and maybe cut a little more off the tube as I still throw big gobs occasionally...or maybe I just need to practice the technique a little more. But I'm pretty happy with the results and the project was fairly easy.


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

Hmmm...

we should make us one of them...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice job man. The results look terrific!


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

wow that looks awesome! Looks like the project to make one is pretty easy. I was thinking about buying one but now I think I'll just make it. Do the webs clean up easy? I don't wanna go around spraying my porch with it and then I cant get it off the house


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey, thanks everyone. It does clean up easy as long as you don't spray too close or really layer it on too much in one spot. I cleaned up most of what you saw in a couple of minutes just by pulling it off and then rolling up the glue strands into a ball and rubbing that on the stuck parts. And the ball valve I used was a little big, but it's all I could find locally, and it seems to work fine.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

I have a quick question. Don't you have to be constantly loading these tiny glue sticks in the gun? Basically it needs 1 loaded inside, with another pushing it through and taking its place, right?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

That would make a great project for hubby today! I need one of those!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Yup, you have to keep feeding the glue sticks through very slowly. The web in the pics was one small and about 1/2 of a long stick, so it can really eat it up, so buy lots of them. I used the ones from the dollar store and they worked fine. When you get a good spray going, it doesn't take long to make a decent web.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh, and there was a whole other web I did with the same glue sticks that's not in the pics, so I guess it's pretty cheap to do if you buy cheap sticks.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

This is probably a stupid question, but I'll ask it anyway: Has anyone ever tried making a cheap web shooter using a can of air duster strapped to a glue gun? I don't have an air compressor, and I'm just wondering if a can of air duster has enough pressure to do short bursts of web. I'm guessing no...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Interesting idea X, but I don't believe you would have enough air for it to work.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

by all means experiment though and tell us the results.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Uh... no. It doesn't work.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

See? Now you and us know. Thank you for experimenting.  I think that things that don't work is just as important to learn from as things that do work.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

It was once said that Edison failed over 2000 times before he finally got the light bulb to work...

Edison merely stated, "I didn't fail... I found over 2000 ways _not_ to make a light bulb".


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I tried to use the small compressor I use for my airbrush, holding the air line up to the end of the glue gun but it too just didn't have enough pressure to make the glue do anything.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm using an 8 gallon compressor and it seems to suck it up pretty fast even at about 50 psi


----------

